# HR24/H24 0x0419/0x41A: Issues Only



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500*
*H24-100 • H24-200 • H24-700*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184300

Discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184299

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Neither last night's _The Middle_ nor _Modern Family_ recorded. These were existing episode type "Both" Series Links that I assumed were OK, since they worked fine last season and all summer.

This is the HR24-100 on which I record CBS and ABC shows, so I went to the Series Manager and found that _Mentalist_, _Good Wife_ and _Medium_ were all showing (0)'s as well, but if you selected them, they were showing upcoming episodes! I deleted all 5 SL's and re-created them, and now they all have shows scheduled to record.

There were several other "last year's" SL's on this box that are recording just fine, so I'm not sure what was different about these 5 shows.


----------



## snowtrooper1966 (May 15, 2010)

HR24 200 freeze forcing hard reboot this AM, FF through recorded program with new firmware 0x410....


----------



## kklier (Dec 19, 2007)

We are seeing the same problem on one of our HR24-200 units in the AM between 10-11AM Eastern


----------



## wooster11 (Sep 30, 2010)

One of my locals on my HR24-100 no longer comes over in HD. However, it definitely is an HD channel. My H24-200 shows the channel in HD.
Filterting the guide by HD channels has the one channel disappear from my HR24, while the filter on my H24 displays the channel without issue.

One thing I noticed the other day was in fact my HR24 was getting a different feed (the SD Feed) than my H24. The way I could tell was because of the on screen graphics broadcasted by the station. They have an HD logo that was displaying on my H24, but was showing just the standard logo on my HR24.

I've tried all kinds of resets of my receiver to see if I can solve the problem, but that hasn't worked. I've reset my receiver, my SWM, and my defaults, but it hasn't solved the issue. I've yet to do a "reset everything" as I'm not ready to lose my recordings at this point, but I plan on trying that pretty soon.

I've called DirecTV and they simply opened a ticket with engineering. I doubt I'll hear anything back from them.

It's as if my receiver is tuning to a different frequency than it should be on that channel. Is there any advanced modes I could switch to change that so I can correct it?

I'm using software 0x410.

I would appreciate any other suggestions that I can try to fix it. Thanks!


----------



## 07A3 (Jan 21, 2010)

New HR24 installed less then a week ago totally froze last night and required a hard reboot. This is while I was watching it and it was recording another program. Just became completely unresponsive and wouldn't do anything, even though the channel it was tuned to was still on. I never had that happen with either of my old HR21's...that I remember anyway...they all had their own issues...


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Turned on my TV (with the HR24-500) about 6 AM and NO SOUND. Tried everything. Nothing worked. Finally had to RESET and now there's sound. There's something odd about the HR24 family and "sound". Glad I read the posts about the Series Manager. Mine was also messed up and had to rework a bunch of stuff. Haven't had enough coffee yet to discover what ELSE is going on ... yawn.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Received HR24 this past Saturday, as replacement for HR20. Whenever FF/RW or 30-skip through recorded material, hear sound similar to static electricity. Also sometimes get intense crackling static noise if tune to channel that do not receive, or at end of recording where there is Yes, Delete or No, Do Not Delete.

Have called DirecTV tech support. They don't seem to have remedy, so plan is to exchange box, which is a pain since immediately recorded about 15 hours of programming after being w/o service for a few days.

Last, for some reason, box did not record most recent episode of The Event, which I had scheduled Sunday eve as a Series recording & does still appear in Series Manager list.


----------



## dazbert (Feb 2, 2007)

Had this problem from day one of new installation (HR24 freezes video and loses audio signal when replaying recorded programs . . .). Been advised to run Advanced Diagnostics Disk Tests (hold down Select and Record during reset). Did that with all test passing, no errors.
Called DTV again - told to try holding down Record and v (down arrow) during reset. This will supposedly start a "reformat" process of the hard disk in the HR24, identifying any corruption on the disk and removing any recordings that contain the corruption. Since I've had this issue with *EVERY* recording I've made on the device, I'm not exactly comfortable doing this, but apparently this is the only choice.
Has anyone else been successful in getting the reformat test to come up? I've reset mine at least 15 times, holding down Record and down arrow and have not had it work yet. I'm ready to get the whole thing picked up and I'll stick with uVerse, even though it costs me more.
I guess you get what you pay for . . . . .:nono2:


----------



## cheerioboy26 (Jun 4, 2007)

I got this software on 10/5, and since then this receiver is dropping off my MRV and won't stay in the network (with HR20-100 and HR21-700). I have only had MRV for about 6 weeks, but no real problems beforehand.


----------



## mpinales (Oct 9, 2010)

I am having trouble with my HR24 whole house DVR. On some recorded shows it says "audio and data package not delivered". I have to do a reset, and it then works. Directv says their engineers are working on it. Is this only me are are others having trouble?


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

HR24-100. No MRV, no VOD, no PPV, no media crap, just vanilla recording and playback.

I've been using 0x0413 since I got my HR24 3 days and 8 hours ago, and just now it slowed waaaay down while I was using the Guide to inspect-and-record programs. Just to be on the safe side, I did a menu reset. This is its second menu reset since 0x0413 installed itself while the technician was here.


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

Last week, I received an HR24-200 that replaced a faulty HR21. I've had nothing but trouble with it. It locks up 3-4 times a day causing me to hit the reset button. I ran the disk check tonight and it didn't come up with any errors. I also unconnected the HDMI cable (went with component), and replaced the RG6 from the wall to the unit. Thought all was well until I sat down to watch TV after getting the kids to bed. Unit was locked up again. No response from the front panel or remote. Had to reboot again. Do I need to call DirecTV and get them to replace the replacement? Software is 0x0413.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Received a new HR24-200 yesterday, so far today I've needed to hit the red button 4 times, not a good start.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

HR24-100 (China), networked.

Report key: *20101028-3628 * - dump produced at 3:52pm on 10/28, less than 18 hours later; "0x416" was downloaded and installed last nite around 2:22am on 10/28 (reboot).

Three of my ARSLs (Autorecord Series Links):
6. AANY 60 CSI Wife Defenders Mentalist TTITLE CCHAN4
8. AANY 1-8-7 Ordinary Truth TTITLE CCHAN5
9. AANY Chase Order Live Vikings TTITLE CCHAN11

_The Defenders_ and _The Whole Truth_ were scheduled to record tonight (10/27), but I needed to capture a rerun of _Law & Order: Los Angeles_. So I explicitly recorded it, and used the conflict-resolution screen to cancel _The Defenders_. Everything looked OK in the Guide. But hours later, during the hour in question, I noticed my HR24 had changed the *®*)) on _The Whole Truth_ to an *X** and recorded _The Defenders_ instead - without adding any *®* symbol at all to the Guide.

I have a hunch that I could have gotten the result I wanted if I had explicitly cancelled _The Defenders_ before adding _Law & Order: Los Angeles_ instead of relying on the conflict-resolution screen.

Recording History showed 4 separate entries for _The Whole Truth_ and 2 for _The Defenders_; none of the entries were revealing.

The previous night (10/26), a power outage truncated _The Tonight Show With Jay Leno_ (regular Series Link) at 37 minutes. The last few minutes of the shortened recording wanted to repeat over and over; there was a freeze at 37 minutes, after which pressing FFx1 moved me a few minutes backwards in the recording.

Recording History showed no entry for _The Tonight Show_.


----------



## JTIGHE (Jul 9, 2004)

"Doug Brott" said:


> Receivers included in this release:
> HR24-100 o HR24-200
> H24-100 o H24-200
> 
> ...


New software today 0416


----------



## FatMan45 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a HR24-500 receiver. It's been working beautifully for the past 3 
months. Last Wed., it wanted to download a new software revision - 0x416. It 
goes to a screen that says it is searching for downloads. At the bottom of 
the screen, the progress bar never moves from 0%. In the upper left corner, 
some numbers do change, they look like this:

2/4/138/30 then 2/4/139/31 then 2/4/140/30 then 2/4/141/31 then 2/4/142/30 
etc.

This goes on for about 5 min. or so, then the system powers off and reboots. 
It goes through the whole "Just a few more seconds..." and "Retrieving 
satellite info..." then finally the picture comes back. 30 min. later it 
starts the whole process all over again.

Current s/w rev. is 0x412, which was installed on 10/6/10. 

Does anyone know how to reset a software download on the HR24-500? Or any 
other suggestions as to how to resolve my dilemma?


----------



## SPG900NY (Aug 13, 2010)

Deleting programs from my playlist and scrolling through my series manager is lightning fast now!

However, I'm still having this issue here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185850

I have an external 2TB WD20EVDS just like the original poster. Sometimes when going through the playlist or doing other functions like selecting fast-forward or rewind, the UI freezes and I'm stuck in FF mode until the freezing stops and any commands I have selected after the freeze are executed all at once. I don't know if it's related to the drive, but I suspect it is.

I hope there will be a fix for this soon, as this drive was meant specifically for use in DVR's, so I suspect others will be using it as well, and thank you for all the progress made on the HR-24's!


----------



## SPG900NY (Aug 13, 2010)

Just an update to show that this thread reveals more and more users with the WD20EVDS that are having the "pausing" issue:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185850

Any way we can get this issue in the right hands and see if there can be a fix?


----------



## JTIGHE (Jul 9, 2004)

I have 3 HR24's ( 2 500's and 1 200 ) All are now running 0418 software. Had been having problems on all units 771 issues nad pixelating problems. Called DTV sent out a QA tech.. Replaced all wiring in the house.. Replace LNB on roof. Replaced with a new SWM Old one had been running HOT to the touch. Found a burn mark on a coax connecter near the SWM. ( This wiring was only 6 weeks old) QA tech said when running multioom, need the newest coax which is rated at 3MB..This seems to have fixed the problems No more OTA problems with deleted recordings. 
I will update in about 1 week 

All wiring is now a single coax to each unit with no spices or connecters from LNB to SWM ( ground block now inside ) and cingle coax from swm to HR units with no splices or barrel connecters

QA tech said amount of data running over coax with multi room is so high wiring is now a problem..Must be new..


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

We received this update on 11/2 on our HR24-100.

When we press MENU->ON DEMAND->CHANNELS... we receive a message "1000 (DTV) not available"

A reboot of the machine has not solved the issue.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Not sure if this only started on this software release or the previous one, but using the button to go back 6 seconds sometimes takes me back to the beginning of the program instead.


----------



## SPG900NY (Aug 13, 2010)

Just an update to my post in this thread -- the latest CE firmware (0x0448) seems to have fixed the issue I posted about earlier.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Got update last night. TV had msg 'the receiver is in standby mode and had to be turned on'. Had to unplug D* box to get it to work,


----------



## Mark Jay Jones (Oct 2, 2007)

This morning my HR24-500 got the 0x0419 upgrade.

There was no sound. I checked everything that could possibly be wrong, everything was fine, but the DVR was not putting out any sound.

I finally went to the System Setup/Audio menu, switched Dolby Digital to off (that does digital stereo) and then back to Dolby Digital and the sound came back!

This happened with this same DVR with a previous upgrade.

I don't know if this is relevant, but I output the Dolby Digital on the HDMI connector to my AV receiver to decode the audio.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

MRV no longer working. I do not have DECA but was doing MRV the old fashioned way. After latest upgrade I get a message that I am not set up for MRV.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you paying for WHDVR Service?


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Mark Jay Jones said:


> This morning my HR24-500 got the 0x0419 upgrade.
> 
> There was no sound. I checked everything that could possibly be wrong, everything was fine, but the DVR was not putting out any sound.
> 
> ...


Had the same issue on my HR24-100. Turned it on and no sound. Tried every output, the Yamaha receiver and my whole home sound system. A RBR cleared it up.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sbelmont said:


> Had the same issue on my HR24-100. Turned it on and no sound. Tried every output, the Yamaha receiver and my whole home sound system. A RBR cleared it up.


Did you try changing the channel?

Also, make sure you do a Menu Reset and not an RBR (RED BUTTON RESET).


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

richierich said:


> Are you paying for WHDVR Service?


Sure am.

EDIT: Had to call in and have it re-authorized. Good to go.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

richierrich, please explain to me what you mean by doing a menu reset rather than the red button reset!
Everytime I have a firmware update, at least the last 3, when I turn on my HR24-500 I do not have any sound, I tried the channel up or down thing, with no luck, the only way I have found what works is the red button reset!
I called Direct yesterday, and they had no other suggestions than the one I used.
I have had no problem with the red button reset, but am curious about the menue reset.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Bofurley said:


> richierrich, *please explain to me what you mean by doing a menu reset rather than the red button reset*!
> Everytime I have a firmware update, at least the last 3, when I turn on my HR24-500 I do not have any sound, I tried the channel up or down thing, with no luck, the only way I have found what works is the red button reset!
> I called Direct yesterday, and they had no other suggestions than the one I used.
> I have had no problem with the red button reset, but am curious about the menu reset.
> Thanks for the information.


There is a menu-based way to reset your HD DVR unit...

Select:

MENU --> PARENTAL, FAV's, & SETUP --> System Setup --> Reset --> Restart Receiver --> - (a dash located next to the zero on your remote)

This will do pretty much the same thing in about 5 seconds of remote use that a *r*ed *b*utton *r*eset (RBR) does. The RBR is most often used when units are "locked up". Under normal use, the menu reset is better to use. DirecTV retains a record of resets, so it may help to have that information in the future if you have any other problems.

Otherwise...both methods work.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

hdtvfar001, thanks for the information.
At 80 years old, it is good to learn something new everyday.
I really do appreciate the heads up!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Bofurley said:


> richierrich, please explain to me what you mean by doing a menu reset rather than the red button reset!
> Everytime I have a firmware update, at least the last 3, when I turn on my HR24-500 I do not have any sound, I tried the channel up or down thing, with no luck, the only way I have found what works is the red button reset!
> I called Direct yesterday, and they had no other suggestions than the one I used.
> I have had no problem with the red button reset, but am curious about the menue reset.
> Thanks for the information.


You may not have had a problem with the RBR but you could.

The Best Way so you don't get a "Superblock Error" is to Hit the Menu Button, then "System Setup", then Reset (at the bottom of the screen), then "Restart Receiver", then Enter a Dash (-) in the Box and let it Gracefully Shutdown all Service, Requests and Tasks and then it Powers Off and then Starts backup.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Just got 0x419 pushed to this HR24-500 yesterday morning. 

2 issues (probably related):

1. Lost normal 'Yellow Button functionality'. Instead it brings up Media Share Options (even though I'm not in Media Share)

2. Even going 'old school' through the menu system to enable CC doesn't bring them on.

I didn't get a chance to reset the unit yet.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

richierich said:


> Did you try changing the channel?
> 
> Also, make sure you do a Menu Reset and not an RBR (RED BUTTON RESET).


Yes. I had tried multiple channels and settings, including checking the Dobly Digital selection.

I actually did a menu reset, not a RBR.


----------



## mhe4 (Jan 5, 2004)

Now a "Dot" appears when trying to tune to channels(and doesnt tune) under the "View previous channels" option in the yellow button " tv options" menu.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

mhe4 said:


> Now a "Dot" appears when trying to tune to channels(and doesnt tune) under the "View previous channels" option in the yellow button " tv options" menu.


I have the same issue on my HR24-500. If you select a channel under "view previous channels" it just places a dot/bullet to the left of it. It no longer tunes to that channel.


----------



## jnelaine (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm having a problem with Media Share. Whenever I try to play music it will skip frequently like a scratched up record. Music plays just fine over Media Share on my HR22, but on my HR24-500 it's useless. I tried streaming both from a Windows 7 system (WMP 12) and an XP system (WMP 11) and both have the same issue. I also tried streaming from PlayOn and also have the same issue.


----------



## patricw (Jul 5, 2007)

anleva said:


> I have the same issue on my HR24-500. If you select a channel under "view previous channels" it just places a dot/bullet to the left of it. It no longer tunes to that channel.


Same problems here with HR24-200, and H24-200 boxes... man, you don't realize how much you use the "previous channel" button, until it quits working!

(this happened after the 0x41 update last week)


----------



## DoctorCAD (Aug 10, 2009)

patricw said:


> Same problems here with HR24-200, and H24-200 boxes... man, you don't realize how much you use the "previous channel" button, until it quits working!
> 
> (this happened after the 0x41 update last week)


I am having this same issue on a HR24-200.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

My HR24 downloaded software version 419 last week. Now I have the same problem on it as I do on my HR23: stuttering audio/video when playing content over MRV. The same program content plays flawlessly on the tv connected to the DVR that recorded the show.
I pay for MRV. I have the boxes connected to my home gigabit ethernet network. DirecTV has my account flagged as "unsupported" for MRV networking, since I used my own network, not DECA.
Most importantly, I had zero problems before the latest software bumps for the HR24 and HR23. Now I have DVRs that are unusable for the way we use them. Feels like DirecTV dumped buggy, poorly-tested beta software on us.
Any ideas?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

On the other side. My unsupported MRV setup with HR24 and HR23 is working quite well.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

419 on the HR24, 40E on the HR23?

Do you have any time periods when both tuners are recording on one of the boxes? And does that content stream error-free to the other box?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you Rebooted everything including your Router?

I had problems like that and they would go away with a Reboot. Got tired of that and went to DECA and haven't looked back since.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

richierich said:


> Have you Rebooted everything including your Router?
> 
> I had problems like that and they would go away with a Reboot. Got tired of that and went to DECA and haven't looked back since.


Rebooted both receivers and the switch. No luck. Funny thing is, some programs will reliably show the stuttering problem while others, recorded at the same time and on the same receiver, won't. Perhaps the problem has to do with a program's resolution or original bitrate.

I wonder if switching to DECA networking would resolve my problem. The problem just began this month, which makes me think the software change included network tweaks, affecting how the receiver uses the network.

Any idea what bandwidth DECA uses? I was surprised to find that the built-in ethernet interfaces are only 100 Mb.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

patricw said:


> Same problems here with HR24-200, and H24-200 boxes... man, you don't realize how much you use the "previous channel" button, until it quits working!
> 
> (this happened after the 0x41 update last week)


Same here. The issue started when I received the 0X419 update on 11/16. I suspect since many of us are having this problem it's being worked on.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

Attempted to watch a recording of No ordinary Family last night and could not get any sound out to my receiver(I got sound from the TV connected via HDMI). The receiver is connected via optical. I then exited and was able to get sound on live tv. After that I resumed the No Ordinary Family recording and then I had sound to the receiver.


----------



## dustman81 (Dec 5, 2010)

Last night, I rebooted my H24 receiver and forced a software download by entering 0-2-4-6-8 at startup. It downloaded 0x450. I tried the same thing on my HR24 but it stayed at 0x416.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

My basement HR24-100 *did *advance from 0x44c (CE) to 0x450 (CE) last night, as expected. I'm letting the living-room HR24-100 stay with the NR, 0x419.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

0x450 is a Cutting Edge Version .. This is NOT the current national release and may be more unstable than the current national release.

Discussion of any Cutting Edge version needs to be in the Cutting Edge forum:
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Haven't found much in forums...intermitent issue of menu response time sluggish on my HR-24 500. Waiting for Playlist to come up or disappear, etc. taking 5-10 seconds instead of a sec or 2; also intermitent issue when you hit a button on remote it will double. Example- changing to channel 501..on screen enters 5011-doubled (1) key. or going to Page up or down within guide goes 2 pages up or down(like you hit button twice but didn't!). Should I call Directv to make them aware of issues; G-d knows they can't fix it; resetting dvr does nothing and we all know these are software glitches; any suggestions?


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

somguy said:


> Should I call Directv to make them aware of issues; G-d knows they can't fix it; resetting dvr does nothing and we all know these are software glitches; any suggestions?


As Gabe Dell was fond of repeating: Why not?

DirecTV tends to treat bug reporters as crackpots until there are a ton of similar reports... so the more the better.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

HR24-100 (Thailand), MRV'd with another HR24-100 (China) running a newer version

Alphabetical sorting of the combined Playlist (which D* calls "reordering" so that they can erroneously call filtering "sorting") is not working.

This box's *Ordered by Title (A-Z) *is all fouled up. There are several sequences within the list where the sorting is correct, but overall the list is jumbled.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

I just left a client's home.He has 4 H24s,1 HR20,1HR23 and 2 HR24s. The H24s all seemed frozen. The HR24s were super slow responding to remote commands and the HR20 was slow as well. Only the HR23 seemed OK. 
I rebooted all of them and the problems seemed to go away.
Then I got a call from another client with an HR 24. His was locked up. A reboot solved the problem. 
These problems are a nightmare for me! Who wants to be rebooting their receivers all the time? For me it is dozens of customers spread all over the map.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, 0X452 went out last night here in Atlanta, Ga. but they normally force a Second Reboot so you don't have to do it yourself and I didn't have to do mine but mine is on an APC Battery Backup/Line Conditioner/Surge Protector so don't know if that makes a difference but I never have to Reboot mine as others seem to have to do.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

The Late call reboot on the HR24 came from a system with all equipment on battery back up. Cable is beginning to look like a more reliable choice in providers. Especially with a Tivo in the mix.
Less rebooting and late night phone calls that is for sure. 
I am pretty easy going,but I would fire everyone working on the software on these products


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

ddingle said:


> I am pretty easy going, but I would fire everyone working on the software on these [HR2x] products


I'm happy to see that comment, 'cuz I myself have long held the HR2x software developers in contempt - as many here already know.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

I wasn't sure whether to post my question in this thread or the thread for 0x451/2, so I flipped a coin.

On 12/21, my HR24-500 was upgraded from 0x419 to 0x452 and my H24-100 was upgraded from 0x419 to 0x451. 

My confusion stems from the fact that there is no thread here for 0x451/0X452 for the HR24/H24 boxes. Does the new upgrade contain the same updates for the '24' boxes as it did for the other boxes? If so, It would be helpful (at least for me  ) if the title and/or initial post text threads for the 0x45* upgrade could be updated to reflect the inclusion of the '24' boxes. I have seen some individual posts in this and the 0x45* threads that other people have gotten the upgrade on their '24' boxes, but nothing in the title of the issues/discussion/release notes threads.


----------



## dbphd (Dec 22, 2010)

As an earlier poster reported, I experienced a loud static click at the end of a FF or RW with a HR 24-200 in a system in which the HDMI went to a DVDO Edge where the video was split off to a projector and the audio to a Cary Cinema 11a. I replaced the unit an HR 23-700, and the click was gone. I installed the 24-200 in a system in which the HDMI goes directly to a Sony 46XBR8. It has behaved well with no problems and no clicks. I didn't try to go around the Edge to see if that interface was the source of the problem, because I'd rather give up the 24-200 than the Edge.

db


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

HR24-100 0x452

Not sure what release actually started it, but now there is now no HDMI audio on 1080p PPV. Audio is present on opitical port, but not HDMI. If 1080p is deselected, then the audio is present on the HDMI (same recording).


----------



## Zinmark (Jan 5, 2011)

somguy said:


> Haven't found much in forums...intermitent issue of menu response time sluggish on my HR-24 500. Waiting for Playlist to come up or disappear, etc. taking 5-10 seconds instead of a sec or 2; also intermitent issue when you hit a button on remote it will double. Example- changing to channel 501..on screen enters 5011-doubled (1) key. or going to Page up or down within guide goes 2 pages up or down(like you hit button twice but didn't!). Should I call Directv to make them aware of issues; G-d knows they can't fix it; resetting dvr does nothing and we all know these are software glitches; any suggestions?


Somguy,
I just hooked up my HR24-500 yesterday and am having the same sluggish remote problems. It takes several clicks to make anything happen OR the opposite: one click and it doubles the entry. Very frustrating. I've tried the remote from 5-10 feet away and one foot away -- no difference. Did you fix your problem yet?


----------



## mmcfaddin (Jan 7, 2011)

Sluggish response to double/triple entries on the remote to my HR-24 500.
What a pain. I've never cursed at a TV so much.
Calling I was told to not use the RF and switch back to IR... but, RF hadn't been a problem before so I'm not buying that solution, nor am I leaving the door to the cupboard open as suggested.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

dbphd said:


> As an earlier poster reported, I experienced a loud static click at the end of a FF or RW with a HR 24-200 in a system in which the HDMI went to a DVDO Edge where the video was split off to a projector and the audio to a Cary Cinema 11a. I replaced the unit an HR 23-700, and the click was gone. I installed the 24-200 in a system in which the HDMI goes directly to a Sony 46XBR8. It has behaved well with no problems and no clicks. I didn't try to go around the Edge to see if that interface was the source of the problem, because I'd rather give up the 24-200 than the Edge.
> 
> db


For what it's worth, I use the Edge with a 24-500 with no problems.


----------



## mjbvideo (Jan 15, 2006)

I second the problems with the remote response times on my HR24. This box was lightning fast compared to my other HR20 and HR21's. What happened? Now I have given the beloved HR24 the 'POS' label in our household.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

somguy said:


> Haven't found much in forums...intermitent issue of menu response time sluggish on my HR-24 500...





Zinmark said:


> Somguy, I just hooked up my HR24-500 yesterday and am having the same sluggish remote problems...





mmcfaddin said:


> Sluggish response to double/triple entries on the remote to my HR-24 500.
> ... I'm not buying that solution, nor am I leaving the door to the cupboard open as suggested.


The HR24-500 has different innards from the other HR24s.

A search for hr24-500 (titles only) yielded 141 threads, some interesting. One of them includes "red-headed stepchild" in its title.

A search for hr-24 500 (titles only) found just 4 uninteresting threads.


----------



## Lazerhaze (Feb 5, 2008)

I have the HR24-200, H24-200 setup with the DECA1MR0-01 adapter connected to Netgear WGR614 v7 Router.

everything works except the TV Apps on the HR24-200 and H24-200

After pressing the right arrow button on the Remote, A small window in the lower right hand corner appears and says Loading TV Apps... This may take a moment.

The window disappears after about one second and that's it. The Apps do not appear on the side of the screen. 

I have no access to them at all.

Cinema plus works, media sharing works. MRV works, All tests, system and network are OK and Network services is running successfully.
Both Receivers and DECA have all been rebooted to no avail.
Any Ideas?

Also I heard DirecTV doesn't like Netgear routers for some reason. Is there a list of compatible routers?


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Lazerhaze said:


> ... Also I heard DirecTV doesn't like Netgear routers for some reason. Is there a list of compatible routers?


I've been using a Netgear FS605 with Qwest and an HR21-200 and its successor, an HR24-100, since March 2008. I bought it on sale for $4.99 plus tax at Office Depot. But in October 2008 I discovered its port #3 was dead (and may never have been alive), so I replaced it with another Netgear FS605 from Radio Shack; this time it cost $39.99 plus tax!

No problems at any time with downloading VOD (except for throttling by my ISP), or with uploading CE dumps, or with using those brain-dead apps (except for their uselessness and sloth).


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

I also use a Netgear router and have never had any problems with VOD... Netgear model# WNR1000

It has worked with these receivers:
2 HR24-500's
HR22
Possibly an HR23 (can't remember when I replaced that received and when I got this router)


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

somguy said:


> Haven't found much in forums...intermitent issue of menu response time sluggish on my HR-24 500. Waiting for Playlist to come up or disappear, etc. taking 5-10 seconds instead of a sec or 2; also intermitent issue when you hit a button on remote it will double. Example- changing to channel 501..on screen enters 5011-doubled (1) key. or going to Page up or down within guide goes 2 pages up or down(like you hit button twice but didn't!)


Similar issues here.

Any time I'm scrolling through a long list (GUIDE, PLAYLIST, TDL or HISTORY), the HR24-500 "stalls" after 2-3 button presses, but buffers them so if I keep pressing, when it finally responds, I'm way past where I wanted to be.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Any time I'm scrolling through a long list (GUIDE, PLAYLIST, TDL or HISTORY), the HR24-500 "stalls" after 2-3 button presses, but buffers them so if I keep pressing, when it finally responds, I'm way past where I wanted to be.


When you Press a Key see if the DVR Blinks then you know it accepted the Command.

It may not respond immediately because it is busy so it will just stack the command in the Task Queue until the CPU is freed up and has time to process those queued up commands.


----------



## mmcfaddin (Jan 7, 2011)

richierich said:


> When you Press a Key see if the DVR Blinks then you know it accepted the Command.
> 
> It may not respond immediately because it is busy so it will just stack the command in the Task Queue until the CPU is freed up and has time to process those queued up commands.


Please excuse my newbie questions - 
I'm just trying understand this enough to find a solution to the wonky remote in RF mode 
(where I can't see if the DVR blinks as acceptance of the command - less than 8 feet away but behind a thin [real] wood cabinet door.) 
When you mention the CPU needs to be freed up to process a queued command, what kind of activity is it busy with?

Say I'm watching live TV with no recordings going on. 
I press the Guide button and it doesn't come up. 
I wait. Still not up. So I press it again. 
If I'm lucky it comes up - if not, a third press. 
Because I've done nothing else, is it the buffering of the live program that the CPU is busy with? 
Or something I'm not aware of? 
Is the CPU underpowered for what it needs to do?

Then a few moments later one press of Page Down in the Guide and it moves 2 pages instead. 
It would seem the CPU is still busy buffering live TV and now also busy presenting the Guide to me. 
It doesn't seem likely though that this double/triple entry with one press would be a busy CPU, or is it that now too much has been thrown at it and its confused? 
(Nah, its me that's confused)

Any insights for those of us with both no response/laggy response and multiple entries with a single button push?

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Melissa, that was a great description of the behavior that used to bug me before I replaced my HR21-200 with an HR24-100. It still happens sometimes, but I believe my -100 works better than the -500 that you have. (It's been labeled the red-headed stepchild among HR24s.) In my view, it's the software — not being able to process interrupts like button presses correctly — combined with not-so-hot hardware. 

Steve's post, above yours, describes pretty much the same phenomenon.

I should add that I'm using both the standard RC64R and a Harmony One; they behave similarly. 

BTW, couldn't you open your cabinet door just while testing remote commands?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> Steve's post, above yours, describes pretty much the same phenomenon


Yup. And FWIW, I'm not using the supplied 64RX remote. We continued using our older 32RB in that room, because it has a backlight.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I am having the same remote lag issues on my -500's as well lately. Very annoying.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Now that you all mention it, we sometimes have remote lag issues as well. It didn't used to be this way. However, it's still much better than our previous HR23 and HR22, so it doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## Zinmark (Jan 5, 2011)

mmcfaddin said:


> Sluggish response to double/triple entries on the remote to my HR-24 500.
> What a pain. I've never cursed at a TV so much.
> Calling I was told to not use the RF and switch back to IR... but, RF hadn't been a problem before so I'm not buying that solution, nor am I leaving the door to the cupboard open as suggested.


So to clarify, you were using RF all along (not the default IR that I am using) and you are *still* having problems? I was really hoping that switching to RF would solve this problem. Is anyone else here using RF with sucess?

I have 3 DTV remotes and all have the same problem with the HR24-500, so it must be a DVR/receiver issue.

Or, is that not the problem -- as others responding here seem to imply this is a NEW issue perhaps related to some recent DTV software download? I wouldn't know what "normal" response time was as I just installed mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## mmcfaddin (Jan 7, 2011)

Steve said:


> Yup. And FWIW, I'm not using the supplied 64RX remote. We continued using our older 32RB in that room, because it has a backlight.


OK, so that tells me its probably not the remote, but rather the DVR itself, right?



Syzygy said:


> BTW, couldn't you open your cabinet door just while testing remote commands?


Well that caused a "duh" moment. 
Yes, of course I should try opening the door to see if the DVR blinks to acknowledge the command. 
Just because I don't want that to be the ultimate solution doesn't mean it shouldn't be part of the troubleshooting... thanks.



Syzygy said:


> In my view, it's the software - not being able to process interrupts like button presses correctly - combined with not-so-hot hardware.


If its the software, does this mean there's hope with firmware update? 
Or am I mistaken what firmware actually is or what it can control?

Not-so-hot hardware I'm probably stuck with.

Since it seems a number of us are reporting issues while others say they have no problem with RF and their HR24-500, 
one thought I had was a possible batch of bad RF sensors. 
My unit has a manufacture date of 11/24/10. 
Anyone else with problems willing to check the sticker on the bottom to see if that's an avenue to explore? 
But then again, Syzygy had the same issues with his HR21-200 - so maybe a dead end there.

Just trying to see what's on TV and changing the channel has this household cursing like I've never heard before... very frustrating.

 In my quest for a solution I truly appreciate your input and advice - thank you!


----------



## mmcfaddin (Jan 7, 2011)

Zinmark said:


> Or, is that not the problem -- as others responding here seem to imply this is a NEW issue perhaps related to some recent DTV software download?


Getting my hopes up that since all/most the complaints mirroring mine seem to have cropped up recently - 
could it have been a firmware update?
'Cause that would mean it could be fixed!

If you're having double/triple entries with a single push of a remote button and/or laggy/sluggish remote response, 
please call DirectTV to let them know they have a problem that needs to be addressed.


----------



## starshockey (Oct 5, 2010)

one of our HR24-500's does this one does not. I have not compared mfg dates yet but I will this evening.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I find hitting the active button then exit button seems to take care of a lot of problems especially after using the apps.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

mmcfaddin said:


> Just trying to see what's on TV and changing the channel has this household cursing like I've never heard before... very frustrating.
> 
> In my quest for a solution I truly appreciate your input and advice - thank you!


My HR24-500 is set for RF and Works Fabulously with No Problems.

If you are experiencing Channel Changing Problems you can hit the Guide, then surf to your Channel, then Hit Select or Enter the Channel Number and Hit Enter.

For some reason, the problem with entering numbers and having it screw them up or not receive them works in the Guide Mode which tells me it is Software.


----------



## mmcfaddin (Jan 7, 2011)

Steve Robertson said:


> I find hitting the active button then exit button seems to take care of a lot of problems especially after using the apps.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. 
We haven't explored the apps much yet - in part due to the remote issues making it hard to navigate.



richierich said:


> My HR24-500 is set for RF and Works Fabulously with No Problems.


Lucky duck. 
Your report of being problem free is what leads me to wonder why some are OK and others are not.



richierich said:


> If you are experiencing Channel Changing Problems you can hit the Guide, then surf to your Channel, then Hit Select or Enter the Channel Number and Hit Enter.


Yeah, that's actually the way we usually try to do it. 
But getting the Guide to come up is the first problem (1 press, 2 press or 3 this time?) 
then surfing to the channel with Page Up/Page Down overshoots, 
then Select may or may not register.



richierich said:


> For some reason, the problem with entering numbers and having it screw them up or not receive them works in the Guide Mode which tells me it is Software.


So it sounds like as an interim measure rather than using Page Up/Page Down within the Guide we could press numbers to get to the range of channels we want with better luck. 
We'll try that - thanks.

I like hearing another vote for software too. 
To me that means this could be fixed, right?


----------



## Zinmark (Jan 5, 2011)

mjbvideo said:


> I second the problems with the remote response times on my HR24. This box was lightning fast compared to my other HR20 and HR21's. What happened? Now I have given the beloved HR24 the 'POS' label in our household.


Well, I finally solved the problem with the sluggish /non-responsive/ too responsive remote for the HR-24. Yesterday I swiched to RF from the default IR... BAM! It works great now, no problems.
However, using the finicky IR remote so I could change to RF made it a pain to switch, it took me 5 times just to get to the correct screen to make the change.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You may have had IR Interference or a Bad IR Sensor or the Sensor could be covered up.

Good News.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

mmcfaddin said:


> So it sounds like as an interim measure rather than using Page Up/Page Down within the Guide we could press numbers to get to the range of channels we want with better luck.
> 
> To me that means this could be fixed, right?


I believe it is a Software Issue that could be fixed.

If pressing the Guide Button and then entering the channel numbers works with no problems at all then it is not the Sensor or IR Interference but a problem between the CPU and the Software.

So keep the faith baby and maybe down the road we will get a software fix.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

A lot of LCD TVs produce IR interference (e.g. Sony Bravia) and it can become very frustrating when using an IR remote. I've worked for both DISH and DirecTV (currently DirecTV) and before this was realized we were swapping out receivers left and right when all that needed to be done is to switch the remote from IR to UHF/RF mode. A neat test for IR interference is to tape a piece of tissue or a Post-It over the IR sensor on the receiver and try the IR remote. Sometimes this will block out some of the IR interference but it looks really tacky. Hope this helps explain what may have caused the issue.

As for the sluggish HD DVR that is using RF, there is a known issue since the last software push and I know they are working to resolve this with regular updates. Hopefully you see some quicker response time in the near future.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

My HR24 has locked up twice in the last three days. It just doesn't turn on and you need to do a RBR. It also doesn't record anything while it's hung.


----------



## TDLA (Dec 29, 2006)

Over the last 10 days, I have been experiencing Audio issues with the HR24 that we have connected to a Vizio HD receiver. The issue is that if I have the levels at > 5 then there is a loud crackle on top of the audio. I have connected another box to the TV and there is no issue, only an issue with the HD receiver. I have tried different HDMI cables, no luck. 

i have turned off Dolby Digital and forced PCM only and still t he audio issue exists. Anyone have any further things I can try out here? Is there a code upgrade/rollback that I can pull in.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

Our HR24-500 was acting strange. We pulled up the playlist. It came up, but the search screen was in the background behind the playlist contents.

Trying to clear that, we went into search. That looked OK, but when we exited, the live TV was frozen, although audio was continuing to play. I was able to go to the menu to reboot. It was fine after the reboot.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

just switched from dish network to directv 4 days ago. i got on here looking for problems with the hr24 and found it. ive been having frequent static noise with mine. noticed it at its worse this morning on TBS and a few minutes later on CNN. did a reboot and it hasnt did that since. i hope this problem gets fixed soon. right now D* isnt making a good impression on this new customer. but then again, E* wasnt perfect either 

nice to know im not the only one with these issues....


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm having no problems with my HR24-500. 
Any idea when the HR24 will get new software? .


----------

